#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  تهانينا للعضو المثالي >>>>>> ابن طيبة

## بنت مصر

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 


ابن طيبة

ابن طيبة

ابن طيبة


ابن طيبة







بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء 
بهذا البيت الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات 
متحابين في الله 


وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر 
والتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له 
المزيد من التقدم والنجاح  الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


.*

----------


## horse

[frame="8 80"]ألف ألف مبروك ياأستاذنا
والله ياأستاذ معتز حضرتك تستاهل كل خير .
مقالاتك وكتاباتك أفادتني أنا شخصيا كتير ، وبقينا بنستني المشاركات بتاعت حضرتك يوم بعد يوم ، وطبعا عمري ماهنسي ان حضرتك كنت صاحب أول مشاركة معايا في المنتدي في أول موضوع أكتبه ، حضرتك فاكر ولا ايييييه؟
جزاك الله عنا كل خير[/frame]

----------


## horse

[frame="8 80"]ألف الف مبروك ياأستاذنا 
والله ياأستاذ معتز حضرتك تستاهل كل خير
كتاباتك ومقالاتك اللي حضرتك بتشارك بيها بقت بجد فاكهة المنتدي اللي بنقعد نستناها يوم بعد يوم ، أنا شخصيا استفدت كتير لأنه مهم ان الانسان يلاقي حد يقيمه ويوجهه ، وطبعا مش هانسي ان حضرتك كنت أول واحد علقت علي أول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي الجميل ده ، حضرتك فاكر ولا لأ ؟
دمتم بكل خير وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير[/frame]

----------


## طارق المملوك

الف الف مبروك يا معتز
تستاهل بجد لان جهدك المميز و المنتشر يستحق ذلك اللقب
الف مبروك ليك مرة تانية و ارجو ان تستمر فى عطاءك الرائع و المفيد
اهنئك اخى الحبيب من عميق قلبى ولك كل التحية و التقدير
وعقبال كل شهر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*1000 مبروك يا إبن طيبة
تهانينا القلبية
وإن شاء الله إلى مزيد من الإنجازات
ونجاملك دائما فى كل مناسباتك السعيدة*
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف مبروك أ/ معتز فطين
تستاهلها عن جدارة 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك
 ::  ::  :: 

وعقبال كل الأعضاء المميزين اللي مكنش لهم نصيب الشهر ده  :f:

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك لاخونا الكريم معتز 
تستاهل كل خير لان نشاطك واسهاماتك فى المنتدى رائعه 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك لاخونا الكريم معتز
تستاهل كل خير لان نشاطك واسهامتك فى المنتدى واضحه 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الف مبروك يا ابن طيبه تستاهلها عن جدارة و ان شاء الله دايما فى تقدم

----------


## عمرو صالح

*مبروك يا استاذ معتز ان شاء الله تفضل العضو المميز دايماً * 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sameh atiya

الف الف مبروك يا معتز 
انا سعيد جدا جدا لانها راحت للى يستحقها بجد الف مبروك
الف الف مبروك لاحلى عضو مثالى

----------


## sameh atiya

الف الف مبروك يا معتز
وانت فعلا تستحق لقب العضو المثالى 
الف الف مبروك ولا تتخيل مدى سعادتى بكونك انت العضو المثالى لانك اخ اكبر لى وانا دائما ما اعتز بارائك
الف الف مبروك

----------


## أم أحمد

الف الف مبروك ابن طيبة
الف مبروك اخي الكريم معتز
تستحق فعلا ان تكون عضوا مميزا
لمجهودك الجميل ولمواضيعك الاجمل
ولتفاعلك مع الجميع
انت فعلا مكسب كبير جداا لمنتدي
اتمني لك دائما كل التفوق والتميز في كافة النواحي
لك مني خالص التقدير

----------


## محمود زايد

انا كل اما اشارك فى الموضوع الاقى المشاركه ضاعت على العموم مش مشكله المهم نبارك لاخونا الكريم معتز
الف الف مبروك يامعتز 
تستاهل كل خير لان نشاطك ومشاركات فى المنتدى لها اثر واضح فى اثراء المنتدى 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 
> 
> 
> ابن طيبة
> 
> ابن طيبة
> 
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة بنت مصر 
اولا انه شرف لي انا ان احصل علي هذا اللقب
لا تدري اختي الفاضلة مدي سعادتي
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا
دمتي بالف خير اختي الفاضلة
و شكرا لادارة المنتدي علي هذا التكريم الذي اضعه وساما علي صدري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة بنت مصر
جزيل الشكر لك و لادارة المنتدي
هذا الاختيار شرف لي ووسام اضعه علي صدري
ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا
دمتي بالف خير اختي الفاضلة*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ألف مبروك التميز الذى تستحقه يا معتز

من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله



مع أطيب تمنياتنا بالتوفيق

*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

ألف ألف مبروك اخى العزيز الاستاذ معتز فطين ... أنت لها .... وتستحقها بجدارة .... لوافر .. وثراء...وايجابية موضوعاتك ...ومداخلاتك .. وذلك منذ أن طرقت باب منتدانا .. تخطب التواصل .. وتسعى للأفادة والاستفادة

مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق فى حياتك العمليه والاسريه 

خوك

توت  :f:

----------


## محمود زايد

انا كتبت فى الموضوع 3 ردود وكل مرة الرد يضيع مش عارف ليه مش مشكله المهم نبارك لاخونا معتز
الف الف مبروك يامعتز 
تستاهل كل خير لان نشاطك ومشاركاتك واضحه واثرت المنتدى 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## Kind Hand

الف مبروك اخي معتز 

فعلا تستحق لقب العضو المميز بين أبناء مصر وان شاء الله نشوف كل الاعضاء مميزين وبيحصلوا على نفس اللقب في المرات القادمة

تقبل تحياتي ودمت بخير

----------


## boukybouky

الف مبروك

 :f:  ابن طيبة  :f:  

ربنا يوفقك انت تستحق كل خير و مجهودك لا يخفي علي أحد



دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف الف مبروك يا معتز
> تستاهل بجد لان جهدك المميز و المنتشر يستحق ذلك اللقب
> الف مبروك ليك مرة تانية و ارجو ان تستمر فى عطاءك الرائع و المفيد
> اهنئك اخى الحبيب من عميق قلبى ولك كل التحية و التقدير
> وعقبال كل شهر


*اخي الحبيب طارق المملوك شعور نبيل من انسان نبيل بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب
و لك خالص شكري و تقديري و احترامي
يعلم الله انني احبك في الله
دمت بالف خير اخي الفاضل*

----------


## nour2005

[frame="2 80"]الف مبروك 

ابن طيبة 

انت تستاهل اللقب فعلا 

وتستحق كل خير 

تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتفوق الدائم 

والتوفيق في كل المجالات 
[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت الفاضلة بنت مصر تقدير ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان اكون علي قدر مسئوليته
لا تدرين مدي سعادتي  بهذا الخبر الجميل
و لكن الفضل لكم جميعا لمساعدتي في ما انا عليه الان
دمتي بالف خير اختي العزيزة

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الحبيب طارق المملوك ان الارواح تتلاقي و يعلم الله انني احبك في الله رغم اننا لم نلتقي من قبل
شكرا علي التهنئة الرقيقة و انت احد الاعضاء الذين كنت اجدر بها مني
دمت بالف خير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل احمد ناصر الشكر لك للمساندة في كثير من المواضيع
اشكرك خالص الشكر علي التهنئة و اتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي
دمت بالف خير اخي الحبيب

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل ابن البلد شكرا علي الثق و شكرا علي التهنئة
التقدير و الاحترام يجب ان يرد اليكم لانكم اصحاب الفضل فيما نحن فيه الان
دمتم بالف خير اخي الاضل

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذ معتز...
من أجمل الاضافات اللي شرفت منتدانا السنة دي.
تستاهل كل خير.
أتمنى لك التوفيق دائما.
ألف مبروك.

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف مبروك يااستاذ معتز 



وحضرتك تستاهل هذا اللقب لجمهودك المميز 

وربنا يوفقك ويعينك دائما*

----------


## محمود زايد

انا شاركت فى الموضوع  5مرات وكل مرة المشاركه تضيع مش عارف السبب ايه ؟
على العموم الف الف مبروك يامعتز 
تستاهل كل خير لان مشاركاتك ونشاطك فى المنتدى لهم اثر واضح 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## Abdou Basha

إنت فعلا عضو مميز أخي العزيز معتز
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ألف مبروك ابن طيبة
تستاهلها عن جدارة 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك  :f:

----------


## uae2005

الف مبروك
و عقبال النجاح الكبير

تحياتى
عبدالناصرهل زرت موضوعى الجديد   
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...923#post651923

----------


## عمرو صالح

*

مبروك يا استاذ معتز انت عضو مميز ومحبوب 

ربنا يوفقك وتفضل عضو مميز دايماً  


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

* الشكر والتقدير لإدارة المنتدي لإختيارها للأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين ....

 للقب العضو المثالي ....
فهو عضو مميز بلا شك ...
لما يقدمه من موضوعات قيمة ومفيدة للجميع ...
تحياتي وتقديري لشخصه الكريم ....

لكم خالص التقدير والاحترام ...

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كل الشكر لإدارة المنتدي علي اختيارها للأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
للقب العضو المثالي ....
فهو بلا شك يستاهل اللقب ....
لما يقدمة من موضوعات مميزة ومفيدة للجميع ...
الف مبروك للأستاذ معتز مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التألق والتميز ....

خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*خالص الشكر والتقدير لإدارة المنتدى لاختيارها الأستاذ معتز فطين للقب العضو المثالي ...
لقب يستحقه لما يقدمه من مواضيع متميزة ومتجددة .... 
الف مبروك مع دعواتي بمزيد من التألق والتميز ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## bedo_ic

الف الف مبروك ابن طيبة 
تحياتى

----------


## أنفـــــال

معتز فطين .. 
مش عارفة نبارك لك إزاي ..  :2:  
مع إن المفروض إننا نهنيء اللقب بك .. !
مش نهنئك باللقب .. ! 
مبروك عليك معتز فطين يا لقب  ..  :: 
 :f2: 
خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق .. و السداد

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ / معتز
صديقى ابارك لنفسى قبل أن ابارك لك بأختيارك العضو المثالى . هذا تكريم تستحقه وأكثر . فرحان بجد يا صديقى وابنى الفاضل

----------


## محمود زايد

انا شاركت فى الموضوع  5مرات وكل مرة المشاركه تضيع مش عارف السبب ايه ؟
على العموم الف الف مبروك يامعتز 
تستاهل كل خير لان مشاركاتك ونشاطك فى المنتدى لهم اثر واضح 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## زهــــراء

الف مبروك استاذ معتز وربنا يوفقك
مع تحياتي 
زهراء

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الاعزاء
شرفني تواجدكم معي و مساندتكم جميعا لي و كانت هناك استحالة في استمرار اي عضو في منتدانا الغالي لو لم يجد الدعم من اخوة لم يراهم و لم يروه و لكنهم تحابوا في الله
الغالية بنت مصر
شرف لي ان احمل هذا الوسام من منتدانا الرائع لؤلؤة الشرق
اخي الحبيب هورس 
انا فاكر فعلا اول مشاركة لي معك و لكن تستحق ان يرد عليك كل الاعضاء و عقبال ما تتخرج من كلية الطب عشان ابقي عميل عندك بس ببلاش
الحبيب الغالي طارق المملوك
و الله ان الارواح لتتلاقي و انني احس انني اعرف منذ زمن بعيد احبك في الله اخي الكريم
اخي الغالي احمد ناصر
لن انسي مداخلاتك التي اثرت موضوعاتي و زادتها بهائا و رونقا
ابن البلد الغالي
لا استطيع ان اوفيك حقك من الشكر و التقدير شكرا للتهنئة العطرة*

----------


## جوليا

الف مبروك التميّز 


بالتوفيق والنجاح والتميّز

----------


## نوسة

*[frame="1 80"]ابن طيبة 


معتز فطين


 مبروك التميز


[/frame]*

----------


## عمرو صالح

اخي الغالي استاذ معتز

الف مبروك اختيار موفق لعضو مميز بالفعل  ::no1::  

ان شاء الله دائماً في المقدمة 

اعذرني على التأخير هذه المرة الثالثة التي اشارك فيها ولا تصل المشاركة 



 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

شكرا و اسمحوا لي بالرد قريبا انشاء الله لاني اواجه صعوبة في كتابة رد علي هذا الموضوع
دمتم بالف خير

----------


## ابن الجنوب

*اهو كدة ابن طيبه ارفع راسنا   
الف ألف مبروك*

----------


## أبو منار

اخي العزيز ابن طيبة تحية لك من القلب والف مبروك وعن جدارة نلتها

----------


## محمود زايد

الف مبروك يامعتز تستاهل كل خير 
بالتوفيق دائما ومزيد من التالق والتميز

----------


## saladino

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]


ألف مبروك اخى العزيز ابن طيبة
على اللقب والمجهود الجميل من شخصكم

مع أطيب الأمانى بدوام التوفيق[/grade]

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

اخي الحبيب معتز

الف الف مبروك

وعذرا ً للتأخير

وبأمانه انتا مميز بشده

في كل القاعات

واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم

في الدنيا والدين

اخوك بأذن الله

حسام عمر

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*أخي الفاضل معتز
إبن طيبه

سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
إسمح لي أخي الكريم أن أنضم إلى قافلة المهنئين
وكلي ثقه إن إختيارك كعضو مثالي هو إختيار صائب بلا شك
ويكفيني ويكفيك دليلاً هذا العدد من المداخلات التي جاءت إليك مهنئه
وهو بحق شرف أن يجد أحدنا نفسه وقد تم إختياره كعضو مثالي في هذا الموقع
الرائع الذي أصر دوماً على تسميته بالصرح الشامخ إذ أني هكذا أراه
ألف مبروك

مش عجيبه يابن طيبه
إنك إنت تكون مثالي
دي الحكايه تكون مريبه
لو مكانك حد تاني

تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري
أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف الف مبروك يا ابن طيبة

بصراحة تستحق اللقب عن جدارة

مميز فى كل شيئ ردود وموضوعات وثقافة

اكثر الله من امثالك

وربنا يوفقك دائما لما فيه الخير

----------


## mido elmasry

> شكرا و اسمحوا لي بالرد قريبا ان شاء الله لاني اواجه صعوبة في كتابة رد علي هذا الموضوع
> دمتم بالف خير


طبعا التقدير راح لمن يستحق لصوت العقل
استاذ فطين انسان محترم نحسبه على خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك لاخونا الكريم معتز
> تستاهل كل خير لان نشاطك واسهامتك فى المنتدى واضحه 
> تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما


*اخي الحبيب محمود زايد شكرا علي التهنئة الجميلة لستة مرات
انا مش عارف اقولك ايه
ربنا يخليك
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## dodoo_oo

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك استاذ معتز تستاهلها بجدددددددد



*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> الف مبروك يا ابن طيبه تستاهلها عن جدارة و ان شاء الله دايما فى تقدم


*الاخت الفاضلة امة الله خالص الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *مبروك يا استاذ معتز ان شاء الله تفضل العضو المميز دايماً *


*الاخ الحبيب عمرو صالح شكرا للتهنئة
تقبل خالص حبي و تقديري و احترامي
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف الف مبروك يا معتز 
> انا سعيد جدا جدا لانها راحت للى يستحقها بجد الف مبروك
> الف الف مبروك لاحلى عضو مثالى


*الاخ الحبيب سامح عطية
شكرا اخي علي التهنئة
تقبل حبي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف الف مبروك ابن طيبة
> الف مبروك اخي الكريم معتز
> تستحق فعلا ان تكون عضوا مميزا
> لمجهودك الجميل ولمواضيعك الاجمل
> ولتفاعلك مع الجميع
> انت فعلا مكسب كبير جداا لمنتدي
> اتمني لك دائما كل التفوق والتميز في كافة النواحي
> لك مني خالص التقدير


*اخت الفاضلة ام احمد
شكرا لك تلك التهنئة الرقيقة
بارك الله لنا فيكي
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ألف مبروك التميز الذى تستحقه يا معتز
> 
> من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله
> 
> 
> 
> مع أطيب تمنياتنا بالتوفيق
> 
> *


*الاخ الحبيب عز الدين شكرا اخي الكريم علي التهنئة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا كل اما اشارك فى الموضوع الاقى المشاركه ضاعت على العموم مش مشكله المهم نبارك لاخونا الكريم معتز
> الف الف مبروك يامعتز 
> تستاهل كل خير لان نشاطك ومشاركات فى المنتدى لها اثر واضح فى اثراء المنتدى 
> تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما


*الاخ الحبيب محمود زايد شكرا اصرارك الجميل علي التهنئة لست مرات
عموما الف شكرا و ربنا يديم الحبة
دمت بالف خير اخي الكريم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألف ألف مبروك اخى العزيز الاستاذ معتز فطين ... أنت لها .... وتستحقها بجدارة .... لوافر .. وثراء...وايجابية موضوعاتك ...ومداخلاتك .. وذلك منذ أن طرقت باب منتدانا .. تخطب التواصل .. وتسعى للأفادة والاستفادة
> 
> مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق فى حياتك العمليه والاسريه 
> 
> خوك
> 
> توت


*الاخ الحبيب عصفور الشعر شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك اخي معتز 
> 
> فعلا تستحق لقب العضو المميز بين أبناء مصر وان شاء الله نشوف كل الاعضاء مميزين وبيحصلوا على نفس اللقب في المرات القادمة
> 
> تقبل تحياتي ودمت بخير


*الاخ الحبيب كنج هولاند شكرا علي التهنئة الرقيقة
دمت بكل خير اخي الكريم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك
> 
>  ابن طيبة  
> 
> ربنا يوفقك انت تستحق كل خير و مجهودك لا يخفي علي أحد
> 
> 
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة بوكي بوكي
شكرا لك التهنئة الرقيقة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="2 80"]الف مبروك 
> 
> ابن طيبة 
> 
> انت تستاهل اللقب فعلا 
> 
> وتستحق كل خير 
> 
> تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتفوق الدائم 
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة نور 
شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز...
> من أجمل الاضافات اللي شرفت منتدانا السنة دي.
> تستاهل كل خير.
> أتمنى لك التوفيق دائما.
> ألف مبروك.


*اخت الفاضلة حنان
الف شكر علي التهنئة الرقيقة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الف مبروك يااستاذ معتز 
> 
> 
> 
> وحضرتك تستاهل هذا اللقب لجمهودك المميز 
> 
> وربنا يوفقك ويعينك دائما*


*الاخت الفاضلة بسمة امل
اسعدتني تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا شاركت فى الموضوع  5مرات وكل مرة المشاركه تضيع مش عارف السبب ايه ؟
> على العموم الف الف مبروك يامعتز 
> تستاهل كل خير لان مشاركاتك ونشاطك فى المنتدى لهم اثر واضح 
> تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما


*الاخ الحبيب محمود زايد 
شكرا اخي الحبيب علي التهنئة 
تقبل مودتي و احترامي و تقديري
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إنت فعلا عضو مميز أخي العزيز معتز


*الاخ الحبيب عبده باشا
شكرا علي التهنئة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألف مبروك ابن طيبة
> تستاهلها عن جدارة 
> ألف ألف ألف مبروك


*الاخ الحبيب زيزو
شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك
> و عقبال النجاح الكبير
> 
> تحياتى
> عبدالناصرهل زرت موضوعى الجديد   
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...923#post651923


*الاخ الحبيب uae2005
شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> 
> مبروك يا استاذ معتز انت عضو مميز ومحبوب 
> 
> ربنا يوفقك وتفضل عضو مميز دايماً  
> 
> 
> *


*الاخ الحبيب عمرو صالح شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *خالص الشكر والتقدير لإدارة المنتدى لاختيارها الأستاذ معتز فطين للقب العضو المثالي ...
> لقب يستحقه لما يقدمه من مواضيع متميزة ومتجددة .... 
> الف مبروك مع دعواتي بمزيد من التألق والتميز ....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
لك الشكر ثلاثة مرات علي تهنئتك الرقيقة لثلاث مرات
دمتي بالف خير اختي الفاضلة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف الف مبروك ابن طيبة 
> تحياتى


*الاخ الحبيب بيدو
شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معتز فطين .. 
> مش عارفة نبارك لك إزاي ..  
> مع إن المفروض إننا نهنيء اللقب بك .. !
> مش نهنئك باللقب .. ! 
> مبروك عليك معتز فطين يا لقب  .. 
> 
> خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق .. و السداد


*الاخت الفاضلة انفال
لا يجب ان انسي انك احد الاسباب في ان انال هذا اللقب
لانك كما هو معروف عنك تقفين بجوار الجميع و تحبين كل الناس
الاخت الطيبة دائما انفال
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ / معتز
> صديقى ابارك لنفسى قبل أن ابارك لك بأختيارك العضو المثالى . هذا تكريم تستحقه وأكثر . فرحان بجد يا صديقى وابنى الفاضل


*استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم الشكر و التقدير لسيادتكم لانكم احد اسباب حصولي علي هذا الشرف
دمت بالف خير الوالد الفاضل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك استاذ معتز وربنا يوفقك
> مع تحياتي 
> زهراء


*الاخت الفاضلة زهرة لك كل الشكر و التقدير
دمتي الف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك التميّز 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق والنجاح والتميّز


*الاخت الفاضلة جوليل
لك كل الشكر و التقدير
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *[frame="1 80"]ابن طيبة 
> 
> 
> معتز فطين
> 
> 
>  مبروك التميز
> 
> 
> [/frame]*


*الاخت الفاضلة نوسة
لك خالص شكري و احترامي و تقديري
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## تمرحنة

1000 مبروك يا إبن طيبة
تهانينا القلبية
وإن شاء الله إلى مزيد من الإنجازات

معلش متأخره شويه
 ::  
 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخي الغالي استاذ معتز
> 
> الف مبروك اختيار موفق لعضو مميز بالفعل  
> 
> ان شاء الله دائماً في المقدمة 
> 
> اعذرني على التأخير هذه المرة الثالثة التي اشارك فيها ولا تصل المشاركة


*الاخ الحبيب عمرو صالح شكرا علي المشاركة الجميلة و التهنئة الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *اهو كدة ابن طيبه ارفع راسنا   
> الف ألف مبروك*


*الاخ الحبيب ابن الجنوب
ربنا يخليك
الف شكر علي التهنئة الجميلة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخي العزيز ابن طيبة تحية لك من القلب والف مبروك وعن جدارة نلتها


*ابو منار الغالي شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك يامعتز تستاهل كل خير 
> بالتوفيق دائما ومزيد من التالق والتميز


*الغالي محمود زايد الف شكر علي تهنئتك الجميلة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك اخى العزيز ابن طيبة
> على اللقب والمجهود الجميل من شخصكم
> 
> مع أطيب الأمانى بدوام التوفيق[/grade]


*صلادينو الحبيب
شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة 
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخي الحبيب معتز
> 
> الف الف مبروك
> 
> وعذرا ً للتأخير
> 
> وبأمانه انتا مميز بشده
> 
> في كل القاعات
> ...


*الزملكاوي الاصيل حسام عمر
شكرا لك تهنئتك الرقيقة و ما اقوم به جزء ضئيل مما تقوم به انت
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخي الفاضل معتز
> إبن طيبه
> 
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> إسمح لي أخي الكريم أن أنضم إلى قافلة المهنئين
> وكلي ثقه إن إختيارك كعضو مثالي هو إختيار صائب بلا شك
> ويكفيني ويكفيك دليلاً هذا العدد من المداخلات التي جاءت إليك مهنئه
> وهو بحق شرف أن يجد أحدنا نفسه وقد تم إختياره كعضو مثالي في هذا الموقع
> الرائع الذي أصر دوماً على تسميته بالصرح الشامخ إذ أني هكذا أراه
> ...


*الاخ الحبيب عصام علم الدين
ربنا يخليك يارب
اول مرة حد يكتب في شعر
و يكون مين شاعر الغربة عصام علم الدين
تشرفت فعلا بمرورك الكريم
تقبل احترامي و تقديري
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألف الف مبروك يا ابن طيبة
> 
> بصراحة تستحق اللقب عن جدارة
> 
> مميز فى كل شيئ ردود وموضوعات وثقافة
> 
> اكثر الله من امثالك
> 
> وربنا يوفقك دائما لما فيه الخير


*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
شاكر لك تهنئتك الطيبة
و ربنا يخليكي علي الاطراء الجميل ده
تقبل تقديري و احترامي
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طبعا التقدير راح لمن يستحق لصوت العقل
> استاذ فطين انسان محترم نحسبه على خير


*ميدو الذي انتظر دائما مداخلاته في اي موضوع
شكرا لك كلماتك الطيبة
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف مبروووووووك معتز
عن جدارة فعلا تستحها
مجهوداتك رائعه وواضحه للجميع
ان شاء الله دايما بينا من تقدم الى تقدم
الف مبروك
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروووووووك معتز
> عن جدارة فعلا تستحها
> مجهوداتك رائعه وواضحه للجميع
> ان شاء الله دايما بينا من تقدم الى تقدم
> الف مبروك
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى..


*الاخت الفاضلة بنت شهريار
شكرا لك مداخلتك الطيبة و تهنئتك الرقيقة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## سابرينا

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك 
ابــــــــــــــــــن طيـــــبـــــــة
تستحقها وبجداره فانت مثالى ومتميز 
معذرة اذا كانت التهنئة متأخره

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووك 
> ابــــــــــــــــــن طيـــــبـــــــة
> تستحقها وبجداره فانت مثالى ومتميز 
> معذرة اذا كانت التهنئة متأخره


*الاخت العزيزة سابرينا 
يكفيني مرورك و تهنئتك حتي و ان كان متاخرا
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ندى الايام

الف مبروك استاذ معتز
ويا رب دائما فى تقدم ونجاح
ومعلش بقى جت متاخره شويه

----------


## بنت العروبة

الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا استاذ معتز 
بجد انا لو مكانهم اديك العضو المثالى على طول 
حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى ليها معزة خاصة فى قلوبنا 
اى حد لية الشرف انة يعرف حضرتك 
كفاية لحسن تقول بنافق بس بجد كل الكلام دة حقيقى
و معلش جيت متأخر بس الظروف 

بنتك اميرة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف مبروك استاذ معتز
> ويا رب دائما فى تقدم ونجاح
> ومعلش بقى جت متاخره شويه


*الاخت الفاضلة ندي الايام
بارك الله فيك
شاكر لك تهنئتك الطيبة و عقبالك
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا استاذ معتز 
> بجد انا لو مكانهم اديك العضو المثالى على طول 
> حضرتك من الشخصيات اللى ليها معزة خاصة فى قلوبنا 
> اى حد لية الشرف انة يعرف حضرتك 
> كفاية لحسن تقول بنافق بس بجد كل الكلام دة حقيقى
> و معلش جيت متأخر بس الظروف 
> 
> بنتك اميرة


*الابنة الرائعة اميرة 
ربنا يخليكي اخجلتي تواضعنا و الله
عقبال ما نهنيكي بكل حاجة حلوة في الدنيا
تقبلي مودتي و احترامي و تقديري*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
ألف مبروك اخي معتز فطين ..
خالص تحياتى و تقديري ..



*

----------

